# what is this WEIRD looking oval in the top of my tank



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

at the top of my tank close to the tip of the water there is a circular see through shaped object and inside the object is a circular brown thing

the size of this entire object is about a little larger than an eye of fish its small but bigger than the mouth of my fish

they come and peck at it and its not a rock and i am pretty sure its not an egg because all my fish are male but it does look some what organic because of its transparecy

it is just floating at the top, i can take a picture later today but my camera is in my parents room and they are sleepin :/


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

omg could these be seeds or baby fish? it is completely gone but i noticed 4-6 smaller ones inside my large tree but they look so organic like they can move 
i think they are moving because either i keep finding new ones or they are moving, they are really tiny and inside my hornwarts ..

i hope not because my fish are all males according to petsmart...i know the guppies are male for sure. I dont want to take care of baby fish because i have 8 fish in a 10 gallon i was gona leave it at that :/ 

i dont know how to tell if a poly or molly or cory fish are preggo though but im sure they werent..the person selling me fish was pretty knowledgeable about each species, and i think they seperate tanks based on sex

ok i think actually my tequila sun rise might be a female? it looks larger than my other guppies but i always figured it was older, the lady at petsmart said all the guppies are seperated by sex so i didnt really think about the possibilities of it being pregnant
"If she is not swimming around the tank as much, if she is hiding at the top of the tank or at the bottom" my tequila i noticed has lost activity and likes to just stay in one spot that move and stay so i thought maybe she was tired because it was at night..

i counted 6 of those round shapes and they kind of move but i think its the current. My tequila sunrise gupppy does look kinda of plump especially compared to my skinny smaller fancy guppies, i dont see any brown spot tho indicating babies


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I haven't a clue. Molly's, guppys, platys are livebearers (no eggs) so if they had fry they should look like itty bitty fish I would think. Might they be baby snails? Often snails come attached to plants or are netted along with the fish.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

o really wow, what kind of baby snail would i be looking for so i can google a picture and verify

i guess its possible that my plant came with it since its in between the branches and hard for fish to go by

however i got the live plant from petsmart and i dont recall seeing any snails with the plants in the tank


edit: i am staring like crazy at these and the biggest one i found is actually crawling around like an actual snail and has those tenticle like eye/whispers so i think its a snail

its transparent with black specs, the other ones are too small they keep moving and i cant find them, what do i feed them? is it safe to keep them in my tank


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like wee little pond snails to me.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

They will breed like crazy and be everywhere if they are pond snails. I would get rid of them as fast as you can. They will eat fish food that gets buy your fish and algae off of anything it grows on.

They are tough to get rid of was they establish themselves with out doing a completed tear down. You either have to boil or replace your substrate. If only one survives it can breed on it's own as they are Asexual.


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

YouTube - ‪P1090252‬‏


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

horrible quality but u can see the size and that it moves, i really dont want these snails i dont mind 1-3 but i dont want them to multiply like bunnies :/


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

is there possibly a product i can buy that stops their reproduction or a fish that likes to eat those?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

sounds like snails to me.

I always get an initial snail bloom on my FW planted tank. Then a year later there are only a few left.

Just let them be, the population is self regulating and the fish will enjoy pecking at them and eating the eggs.

my .02


----------



## pairenoid (May 20, 2011)

sweet thanks, i guess i got some free new critters than


----------

